# best snowboard jacket for < $200?



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Are there any snowboard jackets that you would highly recommend for < $200? Thanks!


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just took a look at snowboarding jackets on The House Burton Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Bindings, Jackets, Pants, Clothing, K2, Ride, DC, Holden, Bonfire and it looks like I should probably expect to pay closer to $300 for a good snowboarding jacket. 

It looks like some of the Burton AK models sometimes go on sale for < $300. Do you have any experience with this model line?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I paid $50 for my jacket (was on clearance). If you're buying a new jacket, buy a last year's model and don't pay more than $100.

The only thing you need out of a snowboard jacket is:
1. Waterproof rating (I like 15k or 20k)
2. Fully taped seams/zippers (keep water out)
3. Powder skirt (keep snow out)
4. Wrist gaiters (keep snow out!)
5. Some kind of lift pass holder (like a pocket or a tether)

Some people do without #4, but you'll be in good shape if your jacket meets the criteria above. You should definitely be able to find something around $100 that does all that.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with buying one from last year on clearance. You will save at least 50%. IMO the only thing you really need to concern yourself with is the waterproof/breath ability number, don't get less than 10 000 and get as high a number as you can afford. 
Hopefully you are not more concerned with color than performance.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I paid $60 for my Special Blend jacket on clearence. 15k and it has treated me well. You shouldn't have too much trouble finding some Burton AK or other goretex stuff for under $200 if you don't get too picky about colors. Like this. Burton [ak] 2L Cyclic Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2010


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Keep an eye on Whiskeymilitia.com


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

32 Cappa is what i have and i love it.


----------



## Polarcaps (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, it depends on what you're looking for? Picking up a shell (which other members are assuming) or more than a shell? If you want a shell, I agree with the others [Get 10k/10k at least]. 

-If you are looking for something more than a shell, check out your local sporting good stores and look for deals, as retailers are looking to sell to make room for new models.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Dano said:


> Keep an eye on Whiskeymilitia.com


or Departmentofgoods.com for some good deals. Its pretty late in the season to be getting last years gear, but check it out anyway you might be able to find a 32/Nomis/Burton/686 jacket for ~$150 with some research.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I ended up buying a Burton AK 2L for $277 including free 2-day shipping from Altrec.

I think this price is a lot cheaper than other sites and all reviewers gave this jacket 5 stars.

I gotta have a jacket for the end of the month in Aspen and this seemed like a pretty reasonable option.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My friend hasn't had one complaint about his Burton AK 2L jacket that he rode all last year. I'm sure you'll be happy with your choice.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol. Your jacket cost more than my two snowboards. 

I think I paid $300 for my full leather motorcycle jacket that has armor and padding built in. I would have a hard time plunking down the same amount of money for a goretex shell with some armpit zips on it.

To each their own I guess

The jacket I am talking about: Icon Motorhead Leather Motorcycle Jacket :: New Enough


snowman123456 said:


> I ended up buying a Burton AK 2L for $277 including free 2-day shipping from Altrec.
> 
> I think this price is a lot cheaper than other sites and all reviewers gave this jacket 5 stars.
> 
> I gotta have a jacket for the end of the month in Aspen and this seemed like a pretty reasonable option.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Burton makes a few 2L jackets. Does anyone know the difference between the 2L Stagger, 2L Turbine and 2L Cyclic?


----------



## Mattyfury (Nov 24, 2010)

surf whiskeymilitia.

they have a ton of jackets pop up that I would def ride in. You just need to find the right one and be patient.


----------



## Polarcaps (Dec 10, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Burton makes a few 2L jackets. Does anyone know the difference between the 2L Stagger, 2L Turbine and 2L Cyclic?


Please post your own thread. Don't hijack. Plus, this thread is sort of Closed.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Polarcaps said:


> Please post your own thread. Don't hijack.


um - I started this thread....


----------



## Polarcaps (Dec 10, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> um - I started this thread....


Wow. You know what. You're right. 
-I'm pretty retarded... sorry


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahahaha - no problem dude


----------

